

Java Man - helwr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Man

======
raju
_The current consensus of anthropologists is that the direct ancestors of
modern humans were African populations of Homo erectus (possibly Homo
ergaster), rather than the Asian populations exemplified by Java Man and
Peking Man._

Somewhere I drew an analogy to Java the language, as described by pg in "The
Hundred Year Language" - <http://www.paulgraham.com/hundred.html>

